
How to Enable Bash on Windows 10 with the latest update - wslh
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/enable-bash-windows-10-anniversary-update
======
ferrari8608
One of the commenters on that article said:

"just for the pleasure, anyone want to try a simple

rm -rf --no-preserve-root /"

I don't have a Windows 10 computer, so I can't test this myself. I would love
to know what happens though. Does this subsystem have Windows' typical self-
preservation mindset, or is it full-on UNIX style?

~~~
rochak
I had the same doubt

